# Eco-earth substrate



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

So a few weeks back I changed to eco-earth/sand substrate. My torts love it, however I occasionally see a piece of the eco-earth hanging out of their mouth and it looks like they tried to eat it. I will go to pull it out of their mouth and I will pull out a long string, almost all the way from their stomach it seems. I don't know if this is causing damage to them or not, or if I am overreacting. They are still pooping normal, actually pooping more but healthily. Should I be concerned? They have a very healthy appetite, so am I not feeding them enough?
I think this mostly happens if they are trying to eat their poop, because the substrate sticks to their poo. I'm not sure.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 25, 2009)

I switched away from the eco earth partly because of this. I don't like the strings, and my little guy had them in him mouth and around his neck; it scared me. If you want/need a moist substrate, you could consider organic soil, orchid bark, cypress mulch, etc. If you do a search for those there are lots of threads. The eco earth should be able to pass through if ingested, but again, if you are worried then I'd switch. Lots of torts will eat the substrate, or of course they could just get some in their mouth during eating or playing. That is the reason we use substrates that should not cause impaction. Also, make sure you are not feeding directly on the substrate (use a slate tile or similar). Of course if they are eating their poo (normal), not much you can do about that besides try to make sure to pick it up right away).


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

I tried the eco-earth too, but soon switched back to my old stand-by orchid bark or cypress mulch. Same as you...I didn't like all the coconut hairs.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 25, 2009)

I use fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch. I like the cypress because it smells so good. But the orchid bark last a long time.


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

Yah, I think I am going to just finish off this bag of eco-earth and then switch. They are too young and nosy, I need to find something they won't even try to nibble on.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 26, 2009)

They will always try to nibble--that is just in their nature. You just want something that isn't harmful.


----------

